# 59 Strato Flite......sweet!!



## jd56 (Jun 12, 2013)

As many of you probably know, my job as a vehicle condition 
Inspector takes out on the road quite frequently.
Living in Va. Beach puts me in a unique area where it may take me as far north as Jersey or south to the Carolinas.
Today, I accepted or shall I say, was dispatched an assignment in Wilmington Delaware.
I along with others we will be inspecting about 280 cars heading to the Middle East, pending on an auto auction sale and our depictions of their condition.
I knew there was a bike in or around Dover Del. that was on their state CL that I wanted to make an offer on that I had seen a couple of days ago while searching the east coast CL ads.
Must be fate right?
Actually when the seller called me back I was 13 miles from the bike. On the highway I was travelling on and on the same side I was heading....again has to be fate!!

A 1959 (M.O.T.- R and serial#). The seller insists it a 58'. Anywho, it is a beauty all original Strato Flyer
Working dual headlights and an immaculate rear rack with tailight and lens....what!!!!!.
Problem was his asking price of $500. No frickin way could I manage that nor would I pay that much for one of my top wishbike of the middleweights. It's not the ever elusive Western Flyer Golden flyer but, damn close. The. There is the wife.....
The paint is a weird Maroon color that he claims is original. But, he admits he's touched up....arggggg! I wish people would just leave the OG paint alone.
The chrome throughout and the Murray stamped rims were in amazing shape (few dents on the rear fender and one on the tank.
Original seat!!....oh..... did I mention it has the extremely hard to find tailight lens....if not, then....it has the tailight lens!!!

Offered him $225 first....and he started getting annoyed,  the I offered $300 which, was $75 more than I should spend on it.

I told him I'd let him know before I headed back on Friday.

 I did ask if he had any other bike stuff and he did.
Bought this huge heavy cast iron "Machine and Tool MFG" 
(made in Japan) truing stand.
I recently was gifted a truing stand from the guys at the Eden NC swap and have used it quite a bit already...thanks guys
but, this was just too cool to pass up. Also picked up as nice shape S7 rear rim (red band Bendix) and another unfamiliar fort rim.

While I'm loading the stand he says...since you bought the other stuff I'll let you have the Strato for $350.......hmmm....still way past full retail....or is it? Of course it is.

The wife knew I was too eager to take this assignment and said as I left " no bikes when you come home, right?".....hmmmmm
What should I do guys and gals?

Here is the bike and the truing stand. Maybe someone can buy the stand from me so I can afford the bike....






































Then there is the S7 and the mystery front rim for $15...
Anybody know wat this front rim might have been off of?
Has heavy duty spokes.





Thanks for letting me share....I must admit this part of the hunt is what keeps me enthused. Searching out those hidden away relics 




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 12, 2013)

Shore is purty though! Seems like 350 is almost reasonable considering the condition. That's one of those "it's kinda worth it, but of course, you'd probably never get that much if you wanted to sell it!"


----------



## jd56 (Jun 12, 2013)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Shore is purty though! Seems like 350 is almost reasonable considering the condition. That's one of those "it's kinda worth it, but of course, you'd probably never get that much if you wanted to sell it!"




I know right?
But......it is not one I would sell. I've been drooling over this delta dual tanklight from the beginning of my addiction. It is hard to pass up. If he gets down to the $300.....oh what to do.....I'm shaking just thinking about this one.

I will need my trazadone to sleep tonight. Hope I can concentrate on work all day tomorrow. 
I will be looking at my phone all day ( not that is any different from any other day) hoping he'll call to say he will a copy the lower offer.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaxGlide (Aug 31, 2013)

That lens on the rear rack is KILLER!!


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah this rear tail light lenses are like gold, if you ever find one!!!
They can only be found on complete bikes. Never sold alone, that I ever have seen. Almost as rare as the Huffy Silver Jet tail lens.

I do have this lens on my "in resto mode" Western Flyer Sabre Flyer. Almost done with rebuild. But, without the tail light lens it just would loom partially naked.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jd56 (Sep 1, 2013)

Oh, I forgot to mention, I was out picking up a few bikes on the Eastern Shore yesterday and stopped in to see the guy who had this Strato Ruler and he sold it....for $450 he said.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

